# TBG Northern Zone Shoot - 5/21/11...setup 5/14



## Joe "JC" Coots (Apr 26, 2011)

It's that time of year again...hard to believe this will be the 6th year of the Northern Zone Shoot at the Coots Farm! This date worked out so well last year we are hoping to avoid conflicts again this year with the same weekend.

Here are all the details I can think of:

30 (or more) Target Course, $10 shoot fee, family of 3 or more $25, kids 12 and under shoot free, shoot as many times as you want but first round counts for score. The course will be an informal competition based loosely on the clubs shoot rules/classes, with “braggin rights” going to the winner of each class. Ask anyone who's been to one of these, you will have a good time and just about guarantee your face and sides will hurt from all the smiles and laughter. We will be cooking a great lunch to share together supplemented by any covered dish donation you care to bring. Considering what folks have brought to share, the food alone is worth the trip. As we have in previous years, lunch is paid for by your donations but if you can’t afford to pay, you are welcome to eat as our guests. All proceeds go to TBG. We start at safe shooting light and announce the winners around 3pm, but many arrive early to sit and drink coffee or stay late to watch the sun set with tales of past hunts and dreams of future ones. Sunday we do a fun shoot as we pull the targets. 

Ask anyone who's been to the past 5 how much fun they've had and I'm sure you'll find the time to make it up here. Each shoot has been better than the last so we are looking forward to this one being even better.

If you have a spare light bow to loan for the day and a couple of arrows you don't mind losing, we always have someone who "just came to watch." As everyone reading this knows, if we can get a bow in their hand we'll have another convert to our cause. We should have a couple anyway but we will probably need more.

We will have a trading blanket area: bring any trad archery items that you want to trade/sell or donate to someone who might need them. Make sure you clearly mark whatever you bring with name, telephone #, $ price, or trade options. While I have never seen a trading blanket go wrong, we can assume no responsibility for your gear.

Like last year, the amount of rain this year has the bugs out in force. Bring bug spray/thermocell, permanone your clothes, etc. We'll have some there but bring your favorite if you've got it. 

Camp chairs or something to sit on if you've got them, just in case we run out of seating room.

We have room for primitive camping and I'll string an extension cord if you need electricity. House kitchen, bathrooms and showers will be available to you so only the sleeping will be primitive. Please let me know if you plan on camping and which night(s) so we can plan accordingly. All are welcome.

I will be picking up the trailer either this Saturday or next  (5/1 or 5/7) but work and Connor's baseball schedule has me starting setup with a bit less margin for error than last year. If possible, I could really use volunteers to setup on Saturday 5/14 (from whenever you can get there till whenever you care to leave). I hope to have the layout and at least some targets set by then but there's always a lot to do so any and all help is greatly appreciated. Miss Kim will be making lunch for all those who lend a hand.

The address of Bent Bow Farms is 949 Liberty Church Road, Ranger, GA 30734. 
General directions are:

-75N to Exit 293

-Turn Right off Exit 293 which will put you on 411N

-Take 411N for approximately 15 miles to Fairmount, continue on 411N through Fairmount for approximately 7 miles to Ranger.

-As you come into Ranger you'll see a brick post office on your left, turn left at the road just past that, Liberty Church Road.

-Continue on Liberty Church Road for approximately 1 mile. We are the log cabin with the green tin roof on your right, there will be signs posted.

Mapquest takes you further North on Liberty Church than where our house sits but it will take you the same way I have explained.


Feel free to post questions here, private message, email or call me: you can reach me most any time on my cell 404-556-6537. I'm sure I left something out so ask away. 

Check out this thread for some great pics from Miss Tomi and others2010 Northern Zone Shoot Pictures

The Coots Family is sure looking forward to seeing everyone again. Ya'll come now, ya hear?


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 26, 2011)

Good times, wonderful folks.
Thanks again to the Coots family for all the work they
put into this shoot, and for opening their home, 
and property for our use and enjoyment. 
What a blessing. 

This is a special get together to me, as the NZ Shoot 
was my first exposure to this world; only 3 short years ago.
In those 3 years, I have made more good friends than
I deserve in a lifetime, found many hours of enjoyment
and learned alot of really cool stuff.
Ain't is great! 

Lord willing, I will be there May 14 to help with set up,
and of course the next weekend for the shoot.
See you there!


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have been waiting on this shoot for months now!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now if I can just find my arrows???  I will try to come by and help with the set up on the 14th, may be after 5 if I have to work.  If you need help on other days let me know I am really close by.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 26, 2011)

I regret that I will be unable to help with set-up as that is a granddaughter weekend. 

I will be there on the 21st, the Lord willing, and will bring edibles. And a spare bow and some arrows. And trade loot.

I'm looking forward to this fine event and want to thank the Coots family for hosting. I can't wait...


----------



## SOS (Apr 26, 2011)

Jake Allen....serious....we only infected you 3 years ago?  What a wonderful addition you have been to the Trad family.  We surely got the best end of that association.  I hope to make it to the mountains this year...wonderful shoot...and wonderful family to boot.  Steve


----------



## Al33 (Apr 27, 2011)

SOS said:


> Jake Allen....serious....we only infected you 3 years ago?  What a wonderful addition you have been to the Trad family.  We surely got the best end of that association.  I hope to make it to the mountains this year...wonderful shoot...and wonderful family to boot.  Steve



AMEN and AMEN!!!

I have my calendar marked for both weekends so my plans are to be there for both the set-up and the shoot. I always look forward with great anticipation attending this shoot. Thanks Joe and ms kim for once again allowing us to enjoy your beautiful place and wonderful hospitality!


----------



## pine nut (Apr 27, 2011)

SOS said:


> Jake Allen....serious....we only infected you 3 years ago?  What a wonderful addition you have been to the Trad family.  We surely got the best end of that association.  I hope to make it to the mountains this year...wonderful shoot...and wonderful family to boot.  Steve



Even though SOS went to GA TECH, he is living proof that sometimes a blind hog will find an acorn!  You got that right!  LOL and while I'm on the subject Steve, you were a good bargain too!

Bill


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 3, 2011)

Preshate the support, looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 3, 2011)

SOS said:


> Jake Allen....serious....we only infected you 3 years ago?  What a wonderful addition you have been to the Trad family.  We surely got the best end of that association.  I hope to make it to the mountains this year...wonderful shoot...and wonderful family to boot.  Steve



Just 3 years ago. Thanks for the kind words you all.
It has been a great ride so far, and it's only the start. 
I have Al Chapman to thank for helping me get started.

Set up day, (the week before), is alot of fun,
and rewarding. JC has been good with encouraging
creativity, and soliciting suggestions for target sets
and shooting stake placements from those helping
with the course.
I highly recommend the experience. 
Of course, an afternoon walk thru the completed course, bows
in hand, is suggested to check for safety, and to fine tune the shots. 
If you come, make sure to bring a bow,
plus an arrow or two, Dennis.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 3, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Set up day, (the week before), is alot of fun, and rewarding. JC has been good with encouraging
> creativity, and soliciting suggestions for target sets
> and shooting stake placements from those helping
> with the course.
> ...



Absolutely....and Sunday after the shoot is even more fun. You should see some of the "follow-the-leader" shots that happen right before we pick them up. Don't miss any of it...unless you're hunting or fishing of course, then you're excused.

And to add to the other accolades, I sure am proud to have met Jeff...I mean Jake....I mean that guy who takes such beautiful pictures....I mean that guy that follows Tomi around....aww heck, you know who I mean.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2011)

Joe "JC" Coots said:


> Absolutely....and Sunday after the shoot is even more fun. You should see some of the "follow-the-leader" shots that happen right before we pick them up. Don't miss any of it...unless you're hunting or fishing of course, then you're excused.
> 
> And to add to the other accolades, I sure am proud to have met Jeff...I mean Jake....I mean that guy who takes such beautiful pictures....I mean that guy that follows Tomi around....aww heck, you know who I mean.



I sure am glad he's here toooo!!!!!! and we'll be happy to help with set-up and all!!!!


----------



## jeremiah collis (May 3, 2011)

joe,i'll try my best to come help set up and bring some help to.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Tomi, I know Kim is looking forward to hanging out with you....us Coots men too but we know we're a bit less fun to talk chick stuff too cause we just glaze over after the first couple of sentences on those subjects.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated Jeremiah, for whatever time you can spare.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 4, 2011)

Joe "JC" Coots said:


> Thanks Tomi, I know Kim is looking forward to hanging out with you....us Coots men too but we know we're a bit less fun to talk chick stuff too cause we just glaze over after the first couple of sentences on those subjects.
> 
> Any and all help is greatly appreciated Jeremiah, for whatever time you can spare.



ME TO!!!!! Kim might even have the makings of one of her super duper wonderful 'ritas!!!!! YUMO!!!!!
And I loveall 3 of the Coots menfolk!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (May 8, 2011)

Wonderful Cobb County has decided to furlough me on the 21st, so I may be able to come up for a few hours.  Hope to see some of y'all.


----------



## dutchman (May 9, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> Wonderful Cobb County has decided to furlough me on the 21st, so I may be able to come up for a few hours.  Hope to see some of y'all.



Now there's the silver lining inside that dark furlough cloud...


----------



## Jake Allen (May 11, 2011)

Planning to be there early this Saturay morning 
to start setting targets.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, really appreciate it. 

Chase and I set 5 yesterday afternoon before running off to fish. Ya'll may want to come to set up Saturday just to make sure there are actually targets you can see...we set a couple of real "interesting" ones already. 

May rain, bring your gear if you got it, bug spray too. Stay for lunch if you can.


----------



## dutchman (May 11, 2011)

I'm bringing Suicide Potatoes and a cobbler for the lunch. And cash.


----------



## RogerB (May 11, 2011)

I can't make the set-up, but I will be there for the shoot with baked beans and a scum-bag bow!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 11, 2011)

RogerB said:


> I can't make the set-up, but I will be there for the shoot with baked beans and a scum-bag bow!!!


----------



## John V. (May 12, 2011)

I had my weekend schedule open up, so I will try and come help with set-up this Saturday.  Hope to be there ~9:00am.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 12, 2011)

Roger, Nope, only cheaters are scumbugs brother....and I for one would vouch fer yer honesty any day. Course, there's some that may say such an association with me is a definite mark against you 

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## dutchman (May 13, 2011)

Roger is an honest man. But that will never change the fact the he shoots a scumbag bow...by choice!


----------



## RogerB (May 13, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Roger is an honest man. But that will never change the fact the he shoots a scumbag bow...by choice!



And PRIDE I might add!! 

While I don't build bows as a business, I have built quite a few for myself and friends, and have chosen the name "Scumbag Bows" for all that I build. I think the name just has a nice ring to it, and I don't have to worry about copy right issues. So anyone using the name Scumbag Bow for one of my creations in the future, I will consider it a term of endearment!!
After all, if you can't laugh at yourself, who can you laugh at.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 13, 2011)

I  my Scumbag Bow!!!! don't you know~~~~


----------



## Jake Allen (May 14, 2011)

Course is set and ready to shoot;
all 30 targets. 
What a pretty piece of woods. 
Had a great day with the Coots family, Al, Tomi, Jay and Nathan Ford,
Mike Clark, John V and Doug Bell.
Looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## Al33 (May 15, 2011)

I certainly enjoyed the day with good friends. Hard to call it work when you are having that kind of fun. Thank you Ms Kim for the delicious lunch!!!

Joe, nice meeting and chatting with your dad and Ms Linda!

30 targets  on the courses folks with a few challenging and interesting shots will make for a good day shooting.

The running pig shot will have two shooting stakes so two shooters can shoot at the same time. This should keep things moving at this moving target.

Looking forward to next Saturday!


----------



## SOS (May 15, 2011)

Scumbag bows?!?!  Does that refer to the bow or the bowyer?  Just askin', mind you.

As long as he doesn't use El Cheapo, that'd be fighting words.


----------



## RogerB (May 16, 2011)

SOS said:


> Scumbag bows?!?!  Does that refer to the bow or the bowyer?  Just askin', mind you.
> 
> As long as he doesn't use El Cheapo, that'd be fighting words.



Pretty much the bowyer, if it was the bows the name would be "Sweet Thang Bows"


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2011)

Saturday will be here before we know it! I'm ready! I think...


----------



## Jake Allen (May 17, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Saturday will be here before we know it! I'm ready! I think...




All you've got to do is show up, bring a bow and an
arrow or two, and shoot.


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> All you've got to do is show up, bring a bow and an
> arrow or two, and shoot.



I think maybe I'll bring two bows, one that y'all haven't seen yet, and about 6 arrows...


----------



## SOS (May 17, 2011)

Y'all have fun without me. Afraid daughters and 90 year old fathers are a priority this weekend.  Shoot that running pig for me.


----------



## dutchman (May 18, 2011)

SOS said:


> Y'all have fun without me. Afraid daughters and 90 year old fathers are a priority this weekend.  Shoot that running pig for me.



I'll try...


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 19, 2011)

One and a wake up and it's on folks! Chicken and Butts will go on the smoker tomorrow morning....we should have some fine stuff to eat on Saturday. Course looks good, weather should be warm but beautiful otherwise. I prayed for the Lord to hold the rain off, I just wasn't smart enough to pray for mid seventies 

Hope to see ya'll all there!


----------



## FVR (May 19, 2011)

Looking forward to being there this year.  May just bring a blanket and throw some bows and stuff on it.

So, what time is breakfast?


----------



## dutchman (May 20, 2011)

Roger and I and maybe Dennis will get there by around 9:30 am, maybe a bit earlier...See y'all then.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 20, 2011)

Frank, we'll have coffee and eats at daylight....come when you can, we'll be ready. 

The smoker is puffing away, 40#'s of chicken quarters and 40#'s of pork shoulder. Got about half the chicken done, shoulders will continue for the rest of the day and probably into the night. Should be some fine eats by the time lunch rolls around tomorrow.


----------



## rapid fire (May 20, 2011)

I have to run a 4 mile race at 8:30 and be at work by 3PM, but I hope to make it up some time around lunch and stay for a few hours.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 20, 2011)

Come on 7:00 am !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I am ready to have some fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FVR (May 20, 2011)

I'll be there around 8 / 8:30.  Need to set up a trade blanket / table and unload some gear.  AND DRINK SOME COFFEE!


----------



## Lorren68 (May 20, 2011)

I am just geting up at 7 I wont get there till 8 or 8:30          maybe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 21, 2011)

The suicide potatoes are in the oven. We're planning to shove off by about 7:30 from Oakwood. See y'all after while...


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 21, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who came out to be with us today. We were so blessed with a beautiful day and such great company. Many thanks to all those who both donated such great contributions to the raffle and all those that filled those bags with tickets. Ya'll are just a great credit to our way of life and we feel honored you allow us to be a part of it each year.

Stanley and Kiva told us where the crackers are bedding on Chicamauga so we are NOT pulling targets or shooting tomorrow (sunday) like we normally do. Sorry, but crackers on a bed will just have to take priority....we'll pull the targets over the next week or so.

Thanks again for all who came, looking forward to next year already!


----------



## rapid fire (May 21, 2011)

It was a blast as always.  Again, thanks for opening up your home and land to us.  Mark


----------



## Lorren68 (May 21, 2011)

Thank you JC and family, and friends it was a blast to come shoot with all of yall!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 21, 2011)

The Coots family know how to entertain! Thanks to you good people for having us today. As always, you made us all feel welcome. Your hospitality is much appreciated.

Dan and Molly for putting the raffle together, many thanks to you as well. The raffle was a great success! Thanks also go to Mr. Hampton for selling tickets and for making sure we all knew what was going on with it. Thanks to all who donated items for the raffle. WIthout you, it wouldn't have happened.

What a great meal at lunch! The BBQ pork and chicken were just superb as was the bear and antelope. The food that other folks brought was fantastic as well. 

I enjoyed the day very much!


----------



## pine nut (May 21, 2011)

Great day with great folks having a great time!  It does not get any better than that!  Thank you all for the hard work to give us such a good time, and for sharing your part of heaven with us!
Bill and Karin


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2011)

Just as I always do when I attend a TBG, NGTA, HH Classic, OF, or Appling Archers shoot I have a great time. I ended up shooting one full round of 30 targets followed by another nearly complete round then one last 1/2 course. I was pretty well shot out by the end of the day.

I had the pleasure of shooting with Lorren68 (Kevin), his buddy Tim, Doug Bell, stickbow (Vernon), Mike Clark, Jake Allen, RogerB, Dutchman (Gene), Necedah (Dave) and baldfish (Charlie). 

I also had the pleasure of eating a fantastic meal with more food dishes than I could get on my plate. The smoked meats by Joe coots were wonderful and the desert dishes were awesome!!!

The fellowship and good clean family fun in this beautiful setting was icing on the cake!

Thanks once again to Joe, Kim, and family for allowing us to invade your piece of paradise. Your hospitality is top notch!! 

And last but certainly not least, thanks to all who donated some awesome prizes for the raffle! I didn't win any of the prizes but was happy for all who did.

Following are a few pic's I took at raffle time and hopefully I will get a few videos up on YouTube so I can post them here later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Clipper (May 21, 2011)

Today was my first TBG shoot and I had a great day.  I came home and told my wife a shot a baboon today.  Thanks to the Coots for their hospitality, all who worked to set up the course, and all who helped provide the fantasic lunch I enjoyed.  To all those I shot with today, thanks for letting me join your group, it was a pleasure to shoot with you.  And to young Jeremy who shot so well in our group this morning, keep practicing and we may see you in the olympics some day.  Jake, thanks for taking me under your wing this morning.  

David Lee, Cartersville, GA.


----------



## tjay53 (May 21, 2011)

Enjoyed shooting with you today David. 
Tony Jetton


----------



## Al33 (May 22, 2011)

A few videos from the shoot:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e2stUHzK5BQ?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e2stUHzK5BQ?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mnwo0IC-BwM?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mnwo0IC-BwM?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YrOEHnlXCSo?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YrOEHnlXCSo?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Necedah (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Joe and Kim for another great shoot!
Still don't know what I enjoyed the most, the eating, the shooting, or the fellowship. The food was fantastic, the target set was challenging, and the chance to experience it all with friends was the best.

Dave


----------



## John V. (May 22, 2011)

My family and I had a great time as always. This has become my families favorite Trad event of the year.  The Coots family hospitality is second to none.  Thanks to everyone at TBG for putting on this shoot and all the other activities throughout the year.


----------



## FVR (May 22, 2011)

I had a blast.  Got to see many who I've not seen in awhile.  Of course I got my butt handed to me by Leon, oneday I may just whoop him. LOL...in my dreams.

Thanks JC and family, great shoot.


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 23, 2011)

Our first shoot with TBG and will not be the last. Thanks to all for any part they had in putting together a great weekend.


----------



## belle&bows (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Al for posting the pics and videos. REALLY hated to miss this one and seeing all again. Looks like a great time!


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 23, 2011)

Pleasure meeting you Chris, hope we get to share a fire at some point.


----------



## Stickbow (May 23, 2011)

Went to the Northern Zone shoot Saturday...what a blast as always. Joe always puts on one heck of a shoot. I really enjoyed spending time with everyone and seeing some that i hadnt seen in a while and meeting new people. Great group. I have attached a couple of pictures from my cell phone. unfortunately I had to leave the DSLR and photographer (wife) at home so this will have to do. 

Al ... I would like to get a copy of those videos if possible.


----------

